# Has anyone used Roots organics soil?



## ColoradoLady (Mar 21, 2011)

Aurora Innovations out of Eugene Oregon makes a roots organic formula 707 mix.  Has anyone used it?  Comes at a good price when everything is going up because of a perlite shortage.

The mix is:course peat,coco fibre, compost, perlite, pumice, worm castings, bat guano, fish bone meal, soybean meal, and kelpmeal.  Seems nice and light with no wood pieces.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds great.  I haven't used it, but wanted to say hello.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 21, 2011)

I think subcool may have mentioned it in one of his journals


----------



## benamucc (Mar 21, 2011)

know a few using it locally that like it.  i always judge what soils people like, by the size of the pallets the local hydro store orders, and how fast it disappears.  (maybe i go to the store more than i need too??  

FoxFarm Ocean Forrest is still my personal favorite, and after my latest grow with it in "global buckets" i'm not changing any time soon.  

Oh, you mentioned elsewhere about your heat in the greenhouse.  have you gotten any of the green house shading material yet?


----------



## sawhse (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey coloradolady, I am using it with a mix of sunshine and I like it!


----------



## babysnakess (Mar 21, 2011)

I use roots organic, not the 707 but the regular stuff and I like it. It only cause me $12.50 a bag. The guy at the hydro store grew tomatoes in containers out back comparing foxfarm, roots and some other stuff, and he said roots out performed them all.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello yourself TC
Watch for a pm.  And, thanks everyone for your imput.  I haven't purchased the shade cloth yet.  Guess I'll have to.  And probably some kind of humidifier.
Some of my plants were stunted and figure the heat had a lot to do with it.

Thinl I'll go ahead and try some of the Aurora Rock 707.  Looks very similar to FF Ocean Forest just cheaper right now.  $24.95 for 3.8 cu. ft. bale.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm using the 707 and love it, great soil! Cheap, I get it in the 3 cu' for the price of a FF bag.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Roddy.  I went ahead and bought it, now itching to get started...about 7 weeks early.

Do you the roots ferts also?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 28, 2011)

The Roots Organics line didn't look organic to me, maybe someone with more know can chime in.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2011)

Not all of them are. It says on the bottles which ones are. I use them and think I like them, don't look at my latest journal entry or you will say, um no. Anyway, 2Dog used them and her grows are amazing so that's why i started with them. I do like the line.


----------



## coloradodreamn (Apr 15, 2011)

i love their soils. i find that they have great air holding capabilities.  i have used their normal soil as well as their 707 line. i find that the 707 isnt amended quite as much and that i have to add nutes during veg. while their normal line i can go through a nice 2-4 week veg without really having too add any nutes until i switch them to 12/12


----------

